# Chaos Space Marine Rumors



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Since we seem to be getting some buzz let's kick this off with what's going around so far (from BoLS' forums):



> *
> via Nostromodamus on 12-27-2014*
> One project that is more on the horizon is plastic Chaos Cult Troops. I can say that the Plague Marines are more bulky and tailored for the new bases. Standard 5 man squads per box with all weapon options and nice bits to spruce up the Champions.
> 
> ...


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

that would be cool. only annoying thing is that it will come out in 4-5 dataslates + codex + 2-3 faction add ons...100+ euros expensive shit.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

I would rather just go back to the 4th ed codex than go through all that BS though.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

This does sound good.


----------



## Tezdal (Dec 6, 2010)

Fallen said:


> I would rather just go back to the 4th ed codex than go through all that BS though.


Meh, 3.5 would work for me. So I have to buy a codex that doesn't have the rules I need, sounds great GW


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Data slates are kinda underwhelming. Legion or god specific supplements would be awesome though assuming it isn't just rules for cult troops


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Pfft, we've had our Codex ripped into three bits and gutted of special characters here on Titan. We were hit with a Master-Crafted Nerf Daemonhammer with Hammerhand and Force up before it was cool.

We found out how easy it was to find rules on the internet for free at the same time, snark.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From Darnok on Warseer:



> One of my very reliable birdies told me to not expect a new CSM codex, but only a supplement. And while it is centered around Khorne (plus at least one new unit and new models in plastic), it is not about a Legion, but a renegade warband. This is a contradiction to the rumour in the OP by Steve the Warboss, and only one set of those rumours can be correct in the end.


Or it could be one of these two rumors now and another later. Who knows?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From Dakka:



Darnok 630351 7494971 6c545590a137505a98afe24e65c82bb8.jpg said:


> Sad Panda 630351 7492050 null said:
> 
> 
> > In the last week of March, GW will release a Codex for Khorne Warbands/Hordes.
> ...


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

That will make a lot of people happy


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Love that comment at the end!



> I know it is "cool" to not trust new members, but this one is spot on, as far as I know.


Hahahah! Yeah, us 40k fans distrust rumors that are more likely than not to be blatant bullshit because it's the "cool" thing to do. k:

That being said, it wasn't that long ago that we saw the potentially real cover of the KHORNE supplement, did we not? Don't have the time to dig through the history right now, but we all know the one. The "if dreams came true" supplement.

I'll be pretty pissed if the remaining armies don't get a 7th edition update in the form of a new book. Not because they will be any better or worse by virtue of their existence, but because for once in GW history we'll have all books (theoretically) on a more or less even playing field -- designed for the same edition of the game.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

venomlust said:


> Love that comment at the end!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember that Khorne book, I was just thinking about it the other day! A small Khorne army is sitting infront of me right now haha.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Fuggit I'll stop being lazy: here's the thread.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm scared, we're getting believable rumours about things that make good business sense!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Venom that comment was aimed at Dakka who tend to blast any new rumor sources for being unproven.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Zion said:


> Venom that comment was aimed at Dakka who tend to blast any new rumor sources for being unproven.


Yeah I know, but it's funny that the person who brought the rumor to the table had to add that comment about it being "cool" to reject them.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

venomlust said:


> Yeah I know, but it's funny that the person who brought the rumor to the table had to add that comment about it being "cool" to reject them.


They were taking a potshot at how people bandwagon on the hate train sometimes like it's the "cool" thing is all.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Zion said:


> They were taking a potshot at how people bandwagon on the hate train sometimes like it's the "cool" thing is all.


I guess us heretics are just naturally hateful :laugh:, I don't really see that going on much around here.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Personally I don't believe the 40k rumors regarding a supplement for Khorne and no new 7th codex. Several reason for this:

1) There is a vast difference between 6th and 7th edition codexes, some being LoW additions and formations. I don't believe they will simply let that edition stand, as it is not on par with their new model for the game.

2) As Venomlust wrote, this is the exact same rumor that came up about a year ago. It doesn't make a lot more sense now than it did then.

3) I think they are confusing rumors for WHFB and 40K at this point.

4) There is a big interest in cult troops for the Chaos Space Marine line, and the army is pretty popular. In addition to new base sizes, I don't think they would squander the opportunity to sell repackaged models with bigger base sizes, along with the new models, that would never see the light of day without at least a supplement for each god. The current rumor simply says Khorne is in the works and no other - I simply don't believe that.

Until we get closer to the release-date, I call bollocks on the current rumors.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

There is a rumor about the next end times book focusing on khorne.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Einherjar667 said:


> There is a rumor about the next end times book focusing on khorne.


Precisely my point on rumors being mixed up for Fantasy and 40k.


----------



## GuiltySparc (Dec 29, 2014)

all these CSM rumors are making it hard for me to decide if i should buy my next round of models or hold off until whatever is going to happen happens, lol.


----------



## rawrez (Sep 18, 2013)

I wouldnt mind a CSM codex as long as cult marines were still in codex. Id also like a few supplements i.e. 
4 god specific supplements: Deathguard, Emperors Children, World Eaters and Thousand Sons which not only make cult marines troops but introduce codex specific units so Emperors Children getting a usable Lucius and Slaaneshi Raptors. Deathguard instead of getting culitists get Plague Zombies and Nurgley Hellbrutes.
World Eaters get usable Bezerkers and Thousand Sons getting . . . i dunno Sorcerer Reunite?


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

In my opinion they should put the 4 gods stuff in the codex instead of making all of this supplement crap. If they made the codex a bit more expensive because it has more content in it then I'd be fine with it.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

They really need to update the codex. The organization, the points costs, none of them are on par with 7th edition. All the cult stuff sounds very nice, but a new codex is the "right" thing to do, IMHO. I will keep dreaming of a Khorne supplement, but really, I can live without it. Does this suggest that I will, in fact, die if a new C:CSM isn't released? Oh shit...

Assuming 7th edition will last a few years, I think they will definitely release a new C:CSM at some point. Maybe not as fast as we'd like it (as in NNNNNNOWWWW!), but some day. :angel:


----------



## Badknox (Nov 7, 2013)

venomlust said:


> ...I will keep dreaming of a Khorne supplement...:


as someone who enjoys the hobby more for the converting/painting aspect I'm personally really excited about the new models. I've been preparing myself to pain the FW bloodthirster for a few months now (not something I want to dive right into without a lot of prep) and with a new model coming out I may just have a collection starting 

That said I do miss the giant codexs of old, the big yellow one (2nd I think) was my favorite.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

And again the same rumors are being rehashed over @BoLS



> The rumor spigot is opening, and even more tidbits are here about everyone’s favorite traitor Astartes – coming next month!
> 
> 
> via Steve the Warboss 2-5-2015
> ...


And here is the page for the CSM Rumors Round-up



> Time to start up the official Chaos Marines Rumormill...
> 
> via Nostromodamus on 12-27-2014
> 
> ...


----------



## GuiltySparc (Dec 29, 2014)

berzerkers on juggers would be pretty awesome!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

GuiltySparc said:


> berzerkers on juggers would be pretty awesome!


And how! I've put off building my kitbashed 'zerkers on jugs because I want to see if they're gonna be a real unit or not. That way I can attempt WYSIWYG for once.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Guess it's good timing to start a CSM army after all. Hopefully the "you buy the mark and that's the upgrade to the cult" rumors are true.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Zion said:


> Guess it's good timing to start a CSM army after all. Hopefully the "you buy the mark and that's the upgrade to the cult" rumors are true.


I actually hope its not. I like being able to run chaos marines dedicated to khorne without having to run berzerkers etc. But as long as the options are viable, I dont really mind how they do it, whether there are Legion rules (like chapter tactics), or just marks and icons, I want the codex to have better internal balance, so that I have the ability to build multiple styles of lists and remain competitive rather than be told "dont take chaos marines take 2 min squads of cultists and..." I want Codex Chaos Space Marines to be Codex Chaos Space Marines.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

ItsPug said:


> I actually hope its not. I like being able to run chaos marines dedicated to khorne without having to run berzerkers etc. But as long as the options are viable, I dont really mind how they do it, whether there are Legion rules (like chapter tactics), or just marks and icons, I want the codex to have better internal balance, so that I have the ability to build multiple styles of lists and remain competitive rather than be told "dont take chaos marines take 2 min squads of cultists and..." I want Codex Chaos Space Marines to be Codex Chaos Space Marines.


I'm with you. I have about 35 Berzerkers and roughly 40 CSM. I would love to flood the table with power armor and not totally gimp my list.


----------



## ToxicVex (Feb 3, 2015)

It's just the looted wagon all over again! (if the OP is true)


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Sooo..this has dropped on Bols:

via Steve the Warboss 2-5-2015

-Chaos release coming in MARCH

-New Khorne Berzerker Box
-Khorne Berzerker on Juggers Box
-Chaos Lord of Khorne Clam Pack

-----

Compared to the previous rumors, it might be true. Still, no pictures, no party.


----------



## GuiltySparc (Dec 29, 2014)

where would the rules for berzerkers on juggers come from, WD? I would buy so many of those things.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

GuiltySparc said:


> where would the rules for berzerkers on juggers come from, WD? I would buy so many of those things.


A new codex (highly doubtful to me), a new supplement (less doubtful), a new dataslate (cheap to produce), or yeah, White Dwarf. Using WD could tide us over until the "actual" rules release.

I foretold these probabilities by splitting open an Eldar child and reading its guts.

The guts also foretold that you will indeed spend lots of money on these if they exist. :crazy:


----------



## GuiltySparc (Dec 29, 2014)

lol!


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

venomlust said:


> I foretold these probabilities by splitting open an Eldar child and reading its guts.


FFS, if I have told you once, I have told you about three and a bit times,
it's much easier to tidy up tea leaves


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> FFS, if I have told you once, I have told you about three and a bit times,
> it's much easier to tidy up tea leaves


Tidy THIS!

*throws a spleen at you*


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

venomlust said:


> Tidy THIS!
> 
> *throws a spleen at you*


well that's dinner sorted at least


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> well that's dinner sorted at least


iVlkZVAw8Gc


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> well that's dinner sorted at least


I'll fetch the port and cigars for afterwards....


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

neferhet said:


> Sooo..this has dropped on Bols:
> 
> via Steve the Warboss 2-5-2015
> 
> ...



Isn't this the Archaon end times release?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> Isn't this the Archaon end times release?


Apparently it'll be a busy month. :^)

That said, it's possible that CSM could drop as a splash release.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

neferhet said:


> Sooo..this has dropped on Bols:
> 
> via Steve the Warboss 2-5-2015
> 
> ...



I think the Idea of a March Release has some supporting items. The Brick and Morter stores this week just had a large recall of product, (normal post-Christmas process). But Interestingly they pulled from the shelves any unsold Black Legion and Crimson Slaughter supplements.. They also pulled all the Choas 40K finecasts as well, but not the Berzerker Box. 

Now, because of this I do think we are going to see an 'update for chaos'. But I am unsure we will see the new Berzerker's, I think it may be a bit of whishlisting... 

But as it will be after the next endtimes book, we are looking at 3 to 4 weeks... so March.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Zion said:


> Apparently it'll be a busy month. :^)
> 
> That said, it's possible that CSM could drop as a splash release.



I was thinking that since the Bloodthirster is in both fantasy and 40k, that itll be a big combined release sort of deal.

ET aechaon --> bloodthirster --> CSM 

OR Something to that effect


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> I was thinking that since the Bloodthirster is in both fantasy and 40k, that itll be a big combined release sort of deal.
> 
> ET aechaon --> bloodthirster --> CSM
> 
> OR Something to that effect


To Be honest it would be more sensible for Daemons to get the update. Unless they have decided to merge the army's again!


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Uveron said:


> To Be honest it would be more sensible for Daemons to get the update. Unless they have decided to merge the army's again!



It would.... But weve seen a LOT of CSM rumor activity, surely something must be up.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> It would.... But weve seen a LOT of CSM rumor activity, surely something must be up.


Well, some of that could be expectation. It is the older codex and the one that the internet thinks needs 'replacing'. 

But GW have been breaking allot of new ground recently. So for all we know we may get 5 Chaos Codex's, One for each God with both CSM and Daemons in it.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Uveron said:


> Well, some of that could be expectation. It is the older codex and the one that the internet thinks needs 'replacing'.
> 
> But GW have been breaking allot of new ground recently. So for all we know we may get 5 Chaos Codex's, One for each God with both CSM and Daemons in it.


Not a bad thought. Or perhaps the CSM business will be handled in WD or minidexes, and a daemons codex will be around the corner. I have a feeling with WFB, the chaos codex will be first to drop.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Man, I really hope to avoid 5 separate books! Unless they're all "equally" good because they're properly fleshed out and well-conceived. $250 on books makes me cry.


----------



## Woodzee316 (Sep 11, 2010)

I think that they could do a CSM codex, and a supplement book to each chaos god that would cover both daemons and CSM. this would give it a chance to really specialise each god specific army and splash in some daemon allies if they wanted.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2015/03/next-weeks-teaser-khorne-returns-40k.html

Well there we go, looks like the Khorne release is going to follow up the Archaon release. I suspected they'd link together.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Can't wait! Gotta 1850 pt tourney in april and hopefully this stuff will help my army out some.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Freaking csm skullcrushers are rumored?!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Einherjar667 said:


> Freaking csm skullcrushers are rumored?!


They've been part of the rumor for a while, at least a year I think. And still, there has been nothing solid as of yet to substantiate their existence.

At first the rumor included rules for the alleged units, but quickly those were dispelled as wishlisty nonsense. However, the units and supplement supposedly existed (as of then) due to a screen capture of the cover. Then, recently, the info came back sans cover art, but still listed the same units as being a part of the codex.

Pllllllleeeease let it happen! Let it be real!


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

venomlust everyone wants bezerker-noughts.

Just cos you have already made yours........


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

DaisyDuke said:


> venomlust everyone wants bezerker-noughts.
> 
> Just cos you have already made yours........


Maybe if we all focus our efforts we can will them into existence.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

venomlust said:


> Maybe if we all focus our efforts we can will them into existence.


Were going to need a bigger craft world. ...:crazy:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

venomlust said:


> Maybe if we all focus our efforts we can will them into existence.



HNNNNNNNGH!!!!!!
.
.
.
.
.
Oh..... :shok:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Tawa said:


> HNNNNNNNGH!!!!!!
> .
> .
> .
> ...


You've soiled yourself again, haven't you?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Although I am happy for my khornate friends I can't help but make the following statement.

"G.W I know you have some sort of weird sexual fetish for skulls and rotting shit, but you do know their are 4 chaos gods right? Maybe just maybe you should start F*&^ing acting like it and release something pertaining to tzeentch or Slaanesh?"


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks like no csm stuff this week.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> Looks like no csm stuff this week.


If we get anything, we will see the leaks in about 4 days, then 7 days before the GW email. And then 14 from beeing able to get anything in box's. 

Tuesdays-Wednesdays is when the WD photos normally get leaked. 

At this point I still will not be surprised by a whole new codex. (and even that may be 2 to 3 weeks out if they have two weeks of build-up first)


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Uveron said:


> If we get anything, we will see the leeks in about 4 days, then 7 days before the GW email. And then 14 from beeing able to get anything in box's.
> 
> Tursdays-Wednesdays is when the WD photos normally get leaked.
> 
> At this point I still will not be surprised by a whole new codex. (and even that may be 2 to 3 weeks out if they have two weeks of build-up first)



Hmmm, good info to know. i wasn't sure on the scheduling of how this all came out, usually i just check the head lines on bols multiple times daily.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> Hmmm, good info to know. i wasn't sure on the scheduling of how this all came out, usually i just check the head lines on bols multiple times daily.


Well, we normaly get the leaks when the WD ships to stores, which is normally about mid-week. Hence the Tuesday-Wednsday arival of the WD leaks..


----------

